# Huawei Ascend Y300 discussion thread



## shuhailnp (May 9, 2013)

Finally i recieved Huawei Ascend Y300 ! White look awesome !!! 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7M0jd2FfSY

Join here also in Facebbok 

*www.facebook.com/groups/367265626707886/


----------



## sandynator (May 9, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> Finally i recieved Huawei Ascend Y300 ! White look awesome !!!


pics please & your intial impression.

Mine is on the way will get it by 13th may.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 9, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Sure ...

Here it is  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-619.html#post1901145

Its best for this price. premium quality !!!


----------



## Shah (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> Finally i recieved Huawei Ascend Y300 ! White look awesome !!!



Congrats! Pics please!!


----------



## shuhailnp (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

*s22.postimg.org/rgofxu5wx/DSC01162_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/kz5jebvjl/DSC01163_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/mn03f8k1d/DSC01175_2304x1296.jpg


*s22.postimg.org/7812c46lt/DSC01166_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/cqz0fle9d/DSC01167_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/ok1exk035/DSC01168_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/dqpbbatf5/DSC01171_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/zakg5hoc1/DSC01172_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/8pminobch/DSC01173_2304x1296.jpg

*s22.postimg.org/v2pnwqmwh/DSC01174_2304x1296.jpg


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> ?????



Good pics..
From where did you get it from? Flipkart??

I can see an extra black panel.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Yes its from FLipkart for rs 7980. There is one xtra black panel but white shines !!!
strange earphone has mic but cant find button !!!


----------



## Slaughter (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> Yes its from FLipkart for rs 7980. There is one xtra black panel but white shines !!!
> strange earphone has mic but cant find button !!!



Does this means this phone comes with both colors(black and white) in same package ???


----------



## shuhailnp (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Black version y300 will have side color also black with black back panel  !!! but white y300 will have side color white with white and xtra black back panel 

*s22.postimg.org/7812c46lt/DSC01166_2304x1296.jpg


----------



## _prabhat (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Nice phone. Congrats. What is your first impression?


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

When I contacted huawei for clarification they told its only flipkart who is providing extra black panel with white model.

I got my y300 today morning at 10.30am. Surprised to see the early delivery by indiatimes.
Will open the pack tonight or tomorow morning and confirm if all retail pack has the extra black back panel.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Congrats !!! 
Black back looks dull !

Initial impression :

*What i like :*

Best for Rs 7980 !!
Awesome screen .
White looks good and premium look.
Camera is good for the price .
Brand value (Can expect updates and service ).
Cloud storage.
Good battery.
Notification light.
awesome built in dialer .


*What i dont like *

Cant play 720p 
Difficult to root.
Cant customize notification light .
Caller id not in full screen .


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

@^^^
Have you tried playing 720p video by mx player.

Is screen guard present? 
Does it have full sim slot?
How is default music player?


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

@shuhailnp, congrats. does the mobile have 180degree viewing angles? images do look sharp even when tilting by such a big way. i have used the G-series and the slimness remains same.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

>Yes i tried with mxplayer but 720p lags !! (may be because cpu is set default in ondemand mode )
>no screen guard
>yes full sim slot
>default is basic huawei music player no extra effects or eq !!

@ sam : 180 ?

Strange thing is happening , my mobile is sending sms everyday likely its morning to 9971234637 . why is that ? its the second time its sending . its costing rs 1.20 everyday


----------



## Slaughter (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Have u tried disabling the data ?

How is the ringing quality ? Can u hear ur phone easliy when outside....


----------



## shuhailnp (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

why disable data ?
 its send sms !!

speaker sound is low ..


----------



## Slaughter (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

This seems set issue....Does this happen after inserting another sim too...
Can u try changing message centre number and check(Save the original number somewhere though).


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> why disable data ?
> its send sms !!
> 
> speaker sound is low ..


Its weird problem.
there is small paper mentioning....
"On Activation, your device will send an automatic SMS/Use data services to enable your warranty services for 12 month period....." 
So check if its registered or not?

 I just opened the box & found extra black cover in it. All white models sold in India will have extra black panels.


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

^^congrats  Y300 is becoming TDF's hot favorite 



shuhailnp said:


> Strange thing is happening , my mobile is sending sms everyday likely its morning to 9971234637 . why is that ? its the second time its sending . its costing rs 1.20 everyday



check if there is any Huawei specific app. also it can be (though unlikely) be sent by the update settings. checking for update maybe.


----------



## _prabhat (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sam said:


> ^^congrats  Y300 is becoming TDF's hot favorite



I predicted it sometime back here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/143684-10k-mobile-advice-thread-27.html 


> A smartphone with price below 8000/- with dual core processor and Android Jelly Bean 4.1.1 with 5 MP camera going to rock.


 I wanted to buy Y300 but now I changed my mind. I am looking for budget phone with 1 GB RAM. May be I will wait for G526.


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sam said:


> ^^congrats  Y300 is becoming TDF's hot favorite



Thanks!! BTW its for my sis in law. Lucky Girl got the fone just a day before her B'day. Indiatimes have improved I must say. 
I hope she likes it after I spoilt her plans to get S Advance.....

Still to activate the phone but can definitely say that built quality is superb in 8k. Screen is quite glossy & finger print magnet will have to paste Screen guard ASAP.
Can anyone tell me How are SCREEN WARD Screen Protectors
Screen Protector Scratch Guard For Huawei Ascend Y300 buy online at bhavtav.com


----------



## shuhailnp (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

@sandinator : Even i saw that paper mentioning , but sending sms everyday is sh!! !!!
@sam : its registration sms , dont know how to stop it . if i update to general version it may stop i think. 

My phone have software version V100R001C151B165 but i saw update in website as V100R001C00B175,General Version , which one is new ?



sam said:


> @shuhailnp, congrats. does the mobile have 180degree viewing angles? images do look sharp even when tilting by such a big way. i have used the G-series and the slimness remains same.



it got 178degree viewing angle ( IPS hard screen ).


----------



## coderunknown (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



_prabhat said:


> I predicted it sometime back here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/143684-10k-mobile-advice-thread-27.html
> I wanted to buy Y300 but now I changed my mind. I am looking for budget phone with 1 GB RAM. May be I will wait for G526.



8k is a surprise price for Y300 when G330 (same as Y300) still sell for 11k. only X5 Pro & Xperia Mini used to offer such H/W under 10k.



sandynator said:


> Thanks!! BTW its for my sis in law. Lucky Girl got the fone just a day before her B'day. Indiatimes have improved I must say.
> I hope she likes it after I spoilt her plans to get S Advance.....
> 
> Still to activate the phone but can definitely say that built quality is superb in 8k. Screen is quite glossy & finger print magnet will have to paste Screen guard ASAP.



they would have better bundled a screen guard than a extra back cover.



shuhailnp said:


> @sam : its registration sms , dont know how to stop it . if i update to general version it may stop i think.
> 
> My phone have software version V100R001C151B165 but i saw update in website as V100R001C00B175,General Version , which one is new ?



your mobile must have update checker (settings>about>check update).


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sam said:


> 8k is a surprise price for Y300 when G330 (same as Y300) still sell for 11k. only X5 Pro & Xperia Mini used to offer such H/W under 10k.



In fact Rs.7182/- OR Rs.7022/- from indiatimes 





> they would have better bundled a screen guard than a extra back cover.


Yes! 
Most ppl will not use black panel. The sides of the fone are white & it do not match well imo. A crome/silver side border would be better.


----------



## _prabhat (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sandynator said:


> In fact Rs.7182/- OR Rs.7022/- from indiatimes



But I just checked indiatimes, it is showing 7980/-.  Naaptol showing 7,599/-

Between, I never did online shopping yet. Is it reliable? What if you get defective product?


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

^ Naaptol got some bad reviews. So, beware..


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



_prabhat said:


> But I just checked indiatimes, it is showing 7980/-.  Naaptol showing 7,599/-
> 
> Between, I never did online shopping yet. Is it reliable? What if you get defective product?



I do not trust Naaptol.
Indiatimes has Midnight sale on mobiles ranging from 10% to 12%. Can expect at least thrice a month


----------



## _prabhat (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

@Gearbox and @sandynator Thanks for information.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 11, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sam said:


> your mobile must have update checker (settings>about>check update).



The option for checking update is there but i dont think it will send sms to check !!! it may use data through wifi ...


----------



## aila (May 12, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> Finally i recieved Huawei Ascend Y300 ! White look awesome !!!



hey buddy i too bought Y300, but seeing ur fone pic, i cannot recognize the screen wallpaper. is it sumthng u have installed?? also do u have any idea which microSD cards are compatible with this fone?? and are there any cases available for it?


----------



## sandynator (May 12, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



aila said:


> hey buddy i too bought Y300, but seeing ur fone pic, i cannot recognize the screen wallpaper. is it sumthng u have installed?? also do u have any idea which microSD cards are compatible with this fone?? and are there any cases available for it?








get  strontium  class 10 cards. I got 16 gb from infibeam @ 700. for case aliexpress.com is only option.
screen protector available on ebay.in.


----------



## aila (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sandynator said:


> get  strontium  class 10 cards. I got 16 gb from infibeam @ 700. for case aliexpress.com is only option.
> screen protector available on ebay.in.



hey thanks for the reply, i guess u too have bought y300. am looking for a 8gb or 4gb card. transcend/toshiba are not good?? and aliexpress delivers products to india? have u bought any case for the fone?

some review abt aliexpress.com :*www.trustpilot.com/review/www.aliexpress.com


----------



## shuhailnp (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



aila said:


> hey buddy i too bought Y300, but seeing ur fone pic, i cannot recognize the screen wallpaper. is it sumthng u have installed?? also do u have any idea which microSD cards are compatible with this fone?? and are there any cases available for it?



Yes its launcher 8 . Currently i m using 32gb class 4 transcend .


----------



## Slaughter (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

bought y300 white yesterday from shop...7700/-, they have not seen black yet.. 
which screen guard u guys are using...


----------



## shuhailnp (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

I didnt get any 
sandynator  got one !!



_prabhat said:


> I wanted to buy Y300 but now I changed my mind. I am looking for budget phone with 1 GB RAM. May be I will wait for G526.


*www.merimobiles.com/huawei-g525-qu...s-960-540-android4-1-dual-cam_p/meri7431.html


----------



## aila (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



Slaughter said:


> bought y300 white yesterday from shop...7700/-, they have not seen black yet..
> which screen guard u guys are using...



did u get any cases or covers for the fone?? cant use it outside of home unless i get a cover


----------



## sandynator (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



aila said:


> did u get any cases or covers for the fone?? cant use it outside of home unless i get a cover



Tough to get huawei phones from local dealers then imagine about covers & screen protectors.........




> bought y300 white yesterday from shop...7700/-, they have not seen black yet..
> which screen guard u guys are using...



i did not get it but planning to get pack of 3 screen ward from ebay

*www.ebay.in/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=huawei+y300&rt=nc


----------



## _prabhat (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



shuhailnp said:


> *www.merimobiles.com/huawei-g525-qu...s-960-540-android4-1-dual-cam_p/meri7431.html



It is not G525. It is G526.      *www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_g526-5327.php


----------



## sandynator (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

*Short Updates on Huawei Ascend Y300- My First few hrs with huawei Y300*

*Pros*
1.Gr8 Display in 8k budget,
2.Very Good Built Quality,
3.Sound from Ear Piece is very clear & loud[Even same is confirmed from opp. caller]
4.Feels Premium in hand considering the budget phone

*Cons* 
1.Volume of Loud speaker is very low even in indoors.  There will be problem in hearing an incoming call especially for ladies who put their phone in purses.
2.Memory hog. 
I guess we are hardly getting 340-350mb of usable ram. After 15-20 min of handling the phone *[normal phone function & not a single game]*the free ram gets as low as 55mb  but never felt any lagging.
3. Found problem in registering touch sometimes 



There is an update[international site] for Huawei Y300-0100 model which retails in India but when I clicked on online update no updates were found. 

Hope an update may solve the above cons.


----------



## aila (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sandynator said:


> Tough to get huawei phones from local dealers then imagine about covers & screen protectors....
> 
> 
> but i need a case urgently for the y300  :'(


----------



## _prabhat (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sandynator said:


> 2.Memory hog.
> I guess we are hardly getting 340-350mb of usable ram. After 15-20 min of handling the phone *[normal phone function & not a single game]*the free ram gets as low as 55mb  but never felt any lagging.


This is why I need 1 GB RAM minimum. This is the only reason I changed my mind and decided to wait for G526.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***

Enjoy the new discussion thread for Y300 



sandynator said:


> 1.Volume of Loud speaker is very low even in indoors.  There will be problem in hearing an incoming call especially for ladies who put their phone in purses.



G300 had same problem. Visit modaco forum and go through all the G300 threads. Not advisable but anyone brave enough to root his mobile, try this: Possible solution for low volume on ringtones. accessing build.prop most likely will require rooting or if you try to change something rooting is a must.



sandynator said:


> 2.Memory hog.
> I guess we are hardly getting 340-350mb of usable ram. After 15-20 min of handling the phone *[normal phone function & not a single game]*the free ram gets as low as 55mb  but never felt any lagging.



Android 4.1. 480X800 resolution. (my guess) a number of useless apps. And unless you multitask it won't hang. Android has smart memory management. Use FastReboot to free up ram if you ever feel the mobile has became slow.



sandynator said:


> There is an update[international site] for Huawei Y300-0100 model which retails in India but when I clicked on online update no updates were found.



can be carrier specific.



aila said:


> but i need a case urgently for the y300  :'(



find any Samsung mobile with dimension really close to Y300 and try that out. AFAIK, original Galaxy S got similar spec. S Duos's cover (easily available) won't fit in Y300.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 13, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sam said:


> Enjoy the new discussion thread for Y300


Thank you 

*Some more info about y300 *: 

>*Notification light* :
 Blue = new facebook alert 
 Red = charging
Green = charged upto 90% and charging
Green blinking = mail or message .

> *Built inRam manager* .

*s14.postimg.org/l1sbjn7z5/Screenshot_2013_05_13_17_21_12.png


>* vol up button can be used as camera button*


----------



## aila (May 13, 2013)

thanx for this thread

i want to download android apps and stuff and load them onto the microsd card from my laptop rather than downloading dirrectly into my fone. is it possible?


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2013)

aila said:


> thanx for this thread
> 
> i want to download android apps and stuff and load them onto the microsd card from my laptop rather than downloading dirrectly into my fone. is it possible?



i always do it that because of the frequency of flashing custom roms. try 1mobile. they are trusted site for android apps.



shuhailnp said:


> > *Built inRam manager*



awesome. This is how manufacturers should increase usability.


----------



## quagmire (May 13, 2013)

I have used Y300 for some time now and I have felt a significant amount of stutter and lag when Apex launcher or Swipe application is used.. 
And have also observed screen is not very responsive.. Have to swipe thrice to pull down notification bar..
Camera is good, in well lit conditions though..


----------



## shuhailnp (May 14, 2013)

quagmire said:


> I have used Y300 for some time now and I have felt a significant amount of stutter and lag when Apex launcher or Swipe application is used..
> And have also observed screen is not very responsive.. Have to swipe thrice to pull down notification bar..
> Camera is good, in well lit conditions though..



Notification pull down is kind of lagging . i use next launcher and the lag has decreased .


----------



## sandynator (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



_prabhat said:


> This is why I need 1 GB RAM minimum. This is the only reason I changed my mind and decided to wait for G526.




Well y300 is for my sis in law.

I'm also waiting for some vfm phone under 15k with 1 gb ram. At present xperia c190x 
is in my mind.


----------



## aila (May 14, 2013)

hey can i change the default blue color of the android to some other color?


----------



## sandynator (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sam said:


> Enjoy the new discussion thread for Y300
> 
> *thanks for the thread*
> 
> ...





shuhailnp said:


> @ sam : 180 ?
> 
> Strange thing is happening , my mobile is sending sms everyday likely its morning to 9971234637 . why is that ? its the second time its sending . its costing rs 1.20 everyday


Its a problem with all y300 & g510 I guess. 
Huawei has released a patch for this issue...
Huawei Smartphone Software, Firmware Upgrades, Latest Google Android OS for Huawei Smart phones



_prabhat said:


> This is why I need 1 GB RAM minimum. This is the only reason I changed my mind and decided to wait for G526.



I doubt if it will come here. moreover the specs are unclear. 
We surly need some updated version of G600 [with 1gb ram & cortex A9 soc or Krait ]
*www.flipkart.com/huawei-ascend-g600/p/itmdhye4trwsdu6y?pid=MOBDHYCARMYMSMTZ&ref=b599cc4f-09ed-4978-b6ea-b06ddce661d2&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search&query=huawei%20g600


----------



## shuhailnp (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sandynator said:


> Its a problem with all y300 & g510 I guess.
> Huawei has released a patch for this issue...
> Huawei Smartphone Software, Firmware Upgrades, Latest Google Android OS for Huawei Smart phones



Thanks a lot 

Got unlock code today to root . but will root void warranty ?


----------



## sandynator (May 14, 2013)

quagmire said:


> I have used Y300 for some time now and I have felt a significant amount of stutter and lag when Apex launcher or Swipe application is used..
> And have also observed screen is not very responsive.. Have to swipe thrice to pull down notification bar..
> Camera is good, in well lit conditions though..



I also faced problem with notification bar while switching on/off W lan & data services. Sometimes registering touch is a prob. I guess they must have addressed this issue in newer update of Emotional U/I Downloads - Huawei Device Co., Ltd..



shuhailnp said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Got unlock code today to root . but will root void warranty ?



Rooting will void your warranty......

I guess mobile partner software from the above link will assist in updating.....

I tried but was unable to connect the phone to it. phone could be connected to Wondershare MobileGo for Android but not huawei software. You just give a try it may my WINDOZE 7 issue.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 14, 2013)

Updated successfully 

didnt find any changes !!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2013)

Post some gaming reviews
Congrats.. I have gifted a Huawei Y300 to my cousin


----------



## _prabhat (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ** ~10k mobile advice thread ***



sandynator said:


> I doubt if it will come here. moreover the specs are unclear.



I read few blogs like this Huawei Ascend G526, Specifications And Price in India | CHATINBOOK.INFO where the estimated price is around 12K. So I hope it will be released in India too. I check Hauwei India site often for new releases. Huawei Android Smartphones in india | Best Smartphone in India | Dual Sim Smartphones : Huawei Smartphone India


----------



## sandynator (May 14, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Updated successfully
> 
> didnt find any changes !!



BTW you used mobile partner na??
please observe if any noticeable improvement like smoothness, touch response.......



_prabhat said:


> I read few blogs like this Huawei Ascend G526, Specifications And Price in India | CHATINBOOK.INFO where the estimated price is around 12K. So I hope it will be released in India too. I check Hauwei India site often for new releases. Huawei Android Smartphones in india | Best Smartphone in India | Dual Sim Smartphones : Huawei Smartphone India



I have been thru almost all links of G526. The CpU specs are unclear, they have mentioned just *Dual-core 1.2 GHz* but what?? Cortex A9 or Cortex A5?
Even if it comes with their Hisilicon processor expect it to be around 15k or more that too without LTE. After seeing G510's pricing @11k highly impossible  for g526 to be priced at 12k.
IMO no new phone will be added to their portfolio till last Q4[november]


----------



## shuhailnp (May 14, 2013)

sandynator said:


> BTW you used mobile partner na??
> please observe if any noticeable improvement like smoothness, touch response.......



I updated the sms fix !! not international version. still lag remains..


----------



## sandynator (May 14, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> I updated the sms fix !! not international version. still lag remains..



mention the process. It will be useful for other users who are facing similar problem.


----------



## aila (May 14, 2013)

my fone didnt send the reg sms. any idea how to send it now after a week i first switched on my fone?



sandynator said:


> Its a problem with all y300 & g510 I guess.
> Huawei has released a patch for this issue...
> Huawei Smartphone Software, Firmware Upgrades, Latest Google Android OS for Huawei Smart phones



No its not a problem with all huawei Y300



Nerevarine said:


> Post some gaming reviews
> Congrats.. I have gifted a Huawei Y300 to my cousin



i installed temple run . its running fine but the battery drained out quick. no other app was running. no lags or whatsoever. buttery smooth. temple run is a pass.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 14, 2013)

sandynator said:


> mention the process. It will be useful for other users who are facing similar problem.



Updating process:

Create a folder named "dload" in sd card . 
copy the update.app file to dload folder . 
run system update and select update from sd.
thats it . it will do the rest !!!


What the ???  its still sending sms


----------



## aila (May 14, 2013)

i think u shud place a call to the Huawei service center


----------



## Slaughter (May 15, 2013)

Tilll now no issues 
Auto SMS sent only once.
Angry birds,whatsapp,3g,camera,call,sms all working fine...
not a heavy user so battery also lasts till next morning


----------



## shuhailnp (May 15, 2013)

Huawei Ascend Y300 White - YouTube


----------



## aila (May 16, 2013)

my auto sms hasnt been sent i think..did u guys receive any notification about the auto sms?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 16, 2013)

Notification ? no ...
i came to know when docomo message pop up saying sms  charged Rs 1.2 .


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2013)

i guess installing a call/SMS blocker will solve the problem. at least for now.


----------



## aila (May 16, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Notification ? no ...
> i came to know when docomo message pop up saying sms  charged Rs 1.2 .


 thts wad i didnt receive any popup from my provider...will it be a problem if my auto sms is not sent??


----------



## shuhailnp (May 16, 2013)

sam said:


> i guess installing a call/SMS blocker will solve the problem. at least for now.



Anyway i have now updated to general version . no sms sent now !!



aila said:


> thts wad i didnt receive any popup from my provider...will it be a problem if my auto sms is not sent??



nothing will happen ..


----------



## sandynator (May 16, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Anyway i have now updated to general version . no sms sent now !!


How is the experience? any visible improvements?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 16, 2013)

sandynator said:


> How is the experience? any visible improvements?



Its same !!! missing notification bar and boot huawei animation !!!


----------



## netizen3000 (May 18, 2013)

I didn't face any sms sending problem for huawei y300. But i wanted to know which mx player codec should i use to play 720p videos in HW mode. Currently mx player is in SW mode so 720p videos lags please help!


----------



## quagmire (May 18, 2013)

Noticed a big minus for Y300.. It can't play 720p videos properly..
I downloaded this video (mp4) and tried to play it but the stock player showed 'Cannot play video'..
Then I installed MXPlayer app. The video played but was extremely choppy, way too much lag..


----------



## shuhailnp (May 20, 2013)

720p divx/xvid works in h/w mode !!! h264 naaaaa


----------



## quagmire (May 20, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> 720p divx/xvid works in *h/w mode* !!! h264 naaaaa



Please explain.. BTW is it in stock player?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 20, 2013)

Yes !!


----------



## aila (May 21, 2013)

Sandisk 8GB class 4 or Sandisk MobileUltra 8GB class 10 for the huawei ascend y300 ??

i wont be clicking much pics...just the usual games and maybe apps.. any idea guys which one would be more suitable?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 21, 2013)

Class 4 for better random access speed !!!


----------



## aila (May 21, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Class 4 for better random access !!!


thanks!! did u get any covers for the fone?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 21, 2013)

Naaaaa


----------



## aila (May 21, 2013)

hey a getting a popup "com.google.processs.gapps has stopped unexpectedly"....what is this message? why am i geting this? and how to correct this? plz help


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2013)

aila said:


> hey a getting a popup "com.google.processs.gapps has stopped unexpectedly"....what is this message? why am i geting this? and how to correct this? plz help



gapps means google apps (talk, gmail and a bunch of google services). have you updated talk to hangout?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 21, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Class 4 for better random access !!!



lol who gave  you that idea.. class 10 always has better speeds than class 4


----------



## shuhailnp (May 22, 2013)

Class 10 is better if u have huge files like film , raw image . especially for cameras etc . class 10 speed is seen when using big file when it come to *random access speed* of files (mostly small files which we use for mobiles ) speed is less in class 10 !!!! class 4 is balanced . so for Ascend y300 Class 4 is enough (comparing prices of class 4 and 10 )

*Read This* !!!
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1150369


----------



## aila (May 22, 2013)

sam said:


> gapps means google apps (talk, gmail and a bunch of google services). have you updated talk to hangout?



no i havent changed anything....only loaded a few apps...and i did stop some services from the inbuilt app manager....what to do now??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Class 10 is better if u have huge files like film , raw image . especially for cameras etc . class 10 speed is seen when using big file when it come to *random access speed* of files (mostly small files which we use for mobiles ) speed is less in class 10 !!!! class 4 is balanced . so for Ascend y300 Class 4 is enough (comparing prices of class 4 and 10 )
> 
> *Read This* !!!
> 32GB microsd cards - xda-developers



Nice link.. thanks for sharing
However from my personal experience, ive had a noticeabe improvement in app starting speed after using a class 10 SD card (with Link2SD partition of course) over a class 4 one


----------



## shuhailnp (May 22, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Nice link.. thanks for sharing
> However from my personal experience, ive had a noticeabe improvement in app starting speed after using a class 10 SD card (with Link2SD partition of course) over a class 4 one



It may also depends on phone internal system speed , may be ....


----------



## aila (May 25, 2013)

guys..am still getting that annoying gapps msg popup. any remedy?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 28, 2013)

aila said:


> guys..am still getting that annoying gapps msg popup. any remedy?



Do hard reset !!!

Next launcher is awesome !!! 

check out next launcher in huawei y300


----------



## aila (May 29, 2013)

good job mate with the launcher thingy!! can ya teach me all dese tricks? am pretty novice with android

and how to do a hard reset?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2013)

aila said:


> and how to do a hard reset?



turn off mobile. now press and hold Volume Up & Power till the android recovery menu pops up. select the factory reset option and press power to select. if asked to confirm again press power. mobile should reboot now.


----------



## aila (May 29, 2013)

sam said:


> turn off mobile. now press and hold Volume Up & Power till the android recovery menu pops up. select the factory reset option and press power to select. if asked to confirm again press power. mobile should reboot now.



does that delete everything from the fone ? 

and why shudnt i do a factory reset instead of a hard reset?


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2013)

aila said:


> does that delete everything from the fone ?



everything except memory card content



aila said:


> and why shudnt i do a factory reset instead of a hard reset?



both are same thing AFAIK. both will completely wipe data.


----------



## shuhailnp (May 29, 2013)

Those who have Hawei Y300 please join here also in facebook 
*www.facebook.com/groups/367265626707886/


----------



## _prabhat (May 29, 2013)

I think everyone bought this phone are quite satisfied with it. Is it true?


----------



## shuhailnp (May 29, 2013)

Yes !!!


----------



## aila (May 30, 2013)

okay guys i did the factory reset of my fone..now i have got a 8GB class 4 microSDHC card from FK for my ascend y300 and i want to know how to go about it ? please suggest me the best way to use my memory card with my android. thank you!!

do i need to partition it???


----------



## shuhailnp (May 30, 2013)

aila said:


> okay guys i did the factory reset of my fone..now i have got a 8GB class 4 microSDHC card from FK for my ascend y300 and i want to know how to go about it ? please suggest me the best way to use my memory card with my android. thank you!!
> 
> do i need to partition it???



Just put it in y300 , not needed any partition !!


Does anyone know how to download firmware from here for free ?
Huawei | Flash File | Y300 - 0100 | Android 4.1


----------



## aila (May 31, 2013)

am facing a strange problem . my apps are getting deleted from my micro SD card automatically !!


----------



## shuhailnp (May 31, 2013)

Wow that strange !!!


----------



## aila (May 31, 2013)

what to do man? whenevr i connect to my laptop and then move apps via app2sd, it show s me the previous apps on the SD card as does not exist!!

do u guys download apps directly to ur fone or via laptop?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Guys 

Anyone tried third party quality Headsets/earphones with mic  fully functional on Huawei Y300??

I was keen on getting Cowon EM1 with mic or Philips SHE3595


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

Any news on custom roms for Huawei Y300 ?? Cyanogenmod or similar ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Any news on custom roms for Huawei Y300 ?? Cyanogenmod or similar ?



CyanogenMod 10.1[Alpha Builds Now Available]


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 5, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Anyone tried third party quality Headsets/earphones with mic  fully functional on Huawei Y300??
> 
> I was keen on getting Cowon EM1 with mic or Philips SHE3595



Samsung ace headset works !!! try headset which is suitable for samsung ace !!!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys how is the service of huawei?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys got an *Soft TPU Gel Cover Case for Huawei Ascend Y300* from *aliexpress.com*. 
Just thought of posting if anyone interested can get it from foll. link

Free Shipping Soft S Line Wave TPU Gel Cover Case Skin for Huawei Ascend Y300 U8833 / T8833 (8 Colors Available)-in Phone Bags & Cases from Phones & Telecommunications on Aliexpress.com

Total Cost= US $5.95 + 3% Currency conversion charge + 12.5% service charge by HDFC as the site was not registered with them*[Call your Credit card CC first to clarify] *
Order placed on 26th may at 2.18 pm & was delivered on 6th june around 10.30 am

Here are the Pics for you

,
,
,
,
,




kalam_gohab said:


> Guys how is the service of huawei?



Cannot really comment on service but I believe it should be better than the Indo-Chinese Fones... 

There is one service centre in hyderabad.
*www.huaweidevice.co.in/Support/AuthorisedServiceCentre/index.php?City=Hyderabad+-+Abids


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 9, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Guys got an *Soft TPU Gel Cover Case for Huawei Ascend Y300* from *aliexpress.com*.
> Just thought of posting if anyone interested can get it from foll. link
> 
> Free Shipping Soft S Line Wave TPU Gel Cover Case Skin for Huawei Ascend Y300 U8833 / T8833 (8 Colors Available)-in Phone Bags & Cases from Phones & Telecommunications on Aliexpress.com
> ...



Nice 
Anything about good screen guard ?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 9, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Nice
> Anything about good screen guard ?


I got screen ward pack of 3 long back from ebay.in




(pack of 3) Huawei acend Y300 scratch guard screen protector | eBay


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 10, 2013)

sandynator said:


> I got screen ward pack of 3 long back from ebay.in
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How is the quality ? is it matt finish type or ordinary one ?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 10, 2013)

No its ordinary glossy one & quality is of ok types. Does not hampers touch..

for matte finish check... 
*www.ebay.in/itm/pack-of-3-Matte-Scratch-Guard-Screen-Protector-Cover-for-HUAWEI-ASCEND-Y300-/400498417262?pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item5d3f90de6e&_uhb=1#ht_1741wt_1139

*www.ebay.in/itm/pack-of-3-hoko-brand-matte-Screen-Protector-Scratch-Guard-HUAWEI-ASCEND-Y300-/161035621455?pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item257e78944f&_uhb=1#ht_1043wt_906


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 10, 2013)

sandynator said:


> No its ordinary glossy one & quality is of ok types. Does not hampers touch..
> 
> for matte finish check...
> (pack of 3) Matte Scratch Guard Screen Protector Cover for HUAWEI ASCEND Y300 | eBay
> ...


 thanks


----------

